# Looking for Tony Cox



## andy(Pailton) (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone remember Tony - joined Bank Line as a Cadet on the Sprucebank 1975?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to the site Andy,

I am moving this thread to the Say Hello forum as it is more likely to be noticed there.

I hope you enjoy the site and meet up with your friend.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Andy to the site, thank you for joining this maritime site.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy your time on site


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome,*

Andy,

......and a warm welcome to the site from me too! 
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership.
There are quite a few ex-Bank Line members on SN so you may have some luck in tracing Tony. (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome to SN, Andy, I hope you enjoy the site.
Regards


----------



## andy(Pailton) (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone remember Tony - joined Bank Line as a cadet on the Sprucebank in 1975?


----------



## cadet (Jul 4, 2006)

Last time I heard from Tony... he was living in Bridlington, East Yorkshire.

This was about 10years ago.

Hope this helps.


----------



## andy(Pailton) (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks - Tony and I went to school together in Rugby. Any idea what he's up to in Bridlington?


----------



## cadet (Jul 4, 2006)

If its the same Tony (ginger hair, attended Hull Nautical College) then he was married and a couple of kids. Don't think he was at sea 10years ago... although thinking on it may have been 15years ago.... Time flies...


----------



## andy(Pailton) (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks - its the same Tony!


----------

